# Thailand or Vietnam



## mememe (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello everyone,
We are looking to move back to Asia to teach English again. 

I would like to know if anyone has taught in both countries? 
And which did you prefer? Why?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DBMaster2k (May 7, 2012)

Hi, reading your message on this and I would highly suggest you to visit Thailand, a country of rich culture and the people are friendly. 
Vietnam is also beautiful, but I'd say Thailand.


----------

